# Truss rod for baritone guitar ???



## rosso (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi fellows.

I have a couple of quick questions regarding my first custom build 7 guitar. The scale length is going to be 26,5", the neck will consist of 2 pieces of flamed maple and an wenge skunk stripe between them. The construction is bolt on.

1) Do I need a need a longer truss rod or the standard 18" double action will be just fine? My luthier is suggesting that we use a longer standart truss rod (single action) and cut it to the desired length, but I insist on using double action. Ordering a custom length double action truss rod from lmii.com is not an option I'm affraid 

2) Do you think I need carbon fiber reinforcement assuming the neck will be pretty thin (Wizard 7 profile)? I won't be using strings fatter than 064".

Thanks.


----------



## rosso (Feb 19, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2012)

I think you'll be fine with a standard sized truss rod. You're only adding one inch to the scale, which translates into moving the rod about one fret further down the neck, which isn't really a big deal as necks don't tend to bow so closely to the neck joint. 

As long as your builder is using quality woods with the grains lined up properly, and glued properly you will not need reinforcement rods in the neck.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 19, 2012)

A standard 18" truss rod should be perfect. I have one on a 27.5" scale axe and it's straight as an arrow


----------



## rosso (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, guys.
That's what I was thinking, but now aI feel more secure.

Another question - are there any tonal benefits with carbon reinforcenent (e.g. longer sustain)?


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry for the necrobump guys
just wondering would this method be okay for a 30 inch scale and if not, what would I need instead
Thanks


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 30, 2014)

For a 30" scale, you might want to consider a longer one at that point and depending on the with of the neck, maybe some carbon fiber or KTS reinforcement.


----------



## callankirk (Jul 30, 2014)

thedarknightshreds said:


> Sorry for the necrobump guys
> just wondering would this method be okay for a 30 inch scale and if not, what would I need instead
> Thanks



For my Bass VI build (granted, it's a neck-thru) I used a Warmoth bass truss rod (20.875" long) with a regular allen wrench adjustment nut. I think it came out to just over 21.5" long. Worked well since the rest of the "bass" truss rods I found were 24". I also used their steel stiffening rods further down toward the neck/body junction. Solid as a rock.


----------



## helferlain (Jul 30, 2014)

Another option:

Get a oversized truss rod. Cut it. (Let someone) Weld the loose ends.






Note: This works only wiht truss rods made of two static bars (adjusting function only at the nut). Tt won't work with truss rod with rotating bars.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks guys, that is a good idea as my build is neck through, to just use a bass truss rod!
Thanks


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 31, 2014)

^Hmm, if you have access to welding equipment (and know how to use it) then it might be easier and/or cheaper to just make one from scratch.


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Aug 1, 2014)

thedarknightshreds said:


> Thanks guys, that is a good idea as my build is neck through, to just use a bass truss rod!
> Thanks



depends if it will get in the way of a neck pickup and what will cover it past the edge of the fretboard?

i've been searching for one too. found that WD music do a 20 inch one. thats the longest i've found thats not bass.


----------



## teleofseven (Aug 1, 2014)

i don't know if it's the nordic climate or what but, what i've noticed in most of my guitars i've build is that the fretboard/neck dives from the point where the neck joins the body, quite often. but not in the ones that have a truss rod longer than that point, if that makes sense.

i dunno. could be just a fluke.


----------



## Skoude (Nov 2, 2015)

teleofseven said:


> i don't know if it's the nordic climate or what but, what i've noticed in most of my guitars i've build is that the fretboard/neck dives from the point where the neck joins the body, quite often. but not in the ones that have a truss rod longer than that point, if that makes sense.
> 
> i dunno. could be just a fluke.



Heh. The same has happened here and I've decided that I will only use truss rods which reach the neck pocket.


----------

